# Perkins SPI software & Keygen



## bedoo54 (27 يناير 2010)

Perkins SPI software & Keygen​
MANUAL AND SPARE PARTS FOR PERKINS























يمكنك التحميل من
http://depositfiles.com/en/folders/KDD1BTGEB
KEYGEN
http://rapidshare.com/files/303441466/Perkins_SPI_2006_Toolkit.rar


----------



## has2006 (27 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (27 يناير 2010)

gzakom allah khira


----------



## ابوبكر العراقي (27 يناير 2010)

ممنون على المشاركة . جزاك الله الف خير ما دمت تنوي الخدمة لاخوانك المهندسين . وانتظر منك المزيد بهذا الخصوص يا اخي العزيز :75:


----------



## bobbyboy123 (1 فبراير 2010)

hi there

the first rapidshare file is down and reached the limit 
could someone gime me another link please

Thanks


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي بيدو54 اذا تريد عندي شرح وكتب تعليم حول pekins ممكن نتعون ونزلهم على المنتدى


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا......................................................................................................................................


----------



## case807 (4 فبراير 2010)

اخى الكريم يرجى تحديث الروابط لان الموضوع فى غاية الاهمية وشكرا على مجهودك


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (4 فبراير 2010)

شكرااا جزيلاااااااااا


----------



## bedoo54 (5 فبراير 2010)

روابط اخري 


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T1057EQT
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=N2HJR34G
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3XA42A30
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WMVQ747W
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=SHPAYSFF
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CKZ9RZQW
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IY54CKV3
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XM6KZE1L
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YFIKGVUE
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OWSZS5SX
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XR27IJGY

وجدتها منشورة بالمنتدي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162540-3.html#post1445909


----------



## Almobarak (27 مارس 2010)

السلام اخي العزيز===== يا اخي مشكور لكن طريقة التحميل كيف


----------



## General michanics (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## bgbmal (27 مارس 2010)

Perkins_SPI_2006_Toolkit.rar i used this keygen it does not work for me
haw using it
perkins SPI2 2006


----------



## bedoo54 (28 مارس 2010)

*see the attach pic.*



bgbmal قال:


> Perkins_SPI_2006_Toolkit.rar i used this keygen it does not work for me
> haw using it
> perkins SPI2 2006




see and do as picture


----------



## abdelrahim (28 مارس 2010)

*شكرااا جزيلاااااااااا*


----------



## ahmedoasis (12 مايو 2010)

tmam ya basha gedn


----------



## عبداللة السيد (6 يناير 2011)

*مشكور اخى*

انا محتاج وصلات البرمجة الخاصة بمحركات بركنز طراز 1006tag_ 1106_1306_2506


----------



## mahmouduae (29 يناير 2011)

ممكن وضع الكرك مرة اخرى لانه غير موجود


----------



## bedoo54 (29 مايو 2011)

you can download from here
http://www.ebiedyousif.net/vb


----------



## hosamhosam490 (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ez.baalwi (22 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Perkins SPI software & *******

ممكن يا شباب حد يعطيني **** برنامج perkins diag1300 edi والله سأكون شاكر لكم ذلك 
وكمان لو في **** برنامج perkins spi2 2009 أو احدث منه لأن الموجود 2006 
خالص حبي


----------



## ez.baalwi (24 فبراير 2013)

*رد: Perkins SPI software & *******



ez.baalwi قال:


> ممكن يا شباب حد يعطيني **** برنامج perkins diag1300 edi والله سأكون شاكر لكم ذلك
> وكمان لو في **** برنامج perkins spi2 2009 أو احدث منه لأن الموجود 2006
> خالص حبي



ملاحظة: أحتاج الكراكات فقط 
Perkins edi 1300
Perkins SPI 2010


----------



## killhich (6 مارس 2013)

*رد: Perkins SPI software & *******

ممكن باسوورد الملفات و متشكر على مجهودكم الرائع...جازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## blue rose (6 مارس 2013)

*رد: Perkins SPI software & *******

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## elpob (14 سبتمبر 2013)

لو سمحتو يا جماعه ممكن باسورد فك الضغط


----------



## ahmed.kormod (10 نوفمبر 2013)

يوجد رقم سري للدخول الي الملفات برجاء ارسال هذا الرقم


----------



## eslamr (11 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mglord193 (21 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## afmerit (29 يوليو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## tifa_3310 (26 أكتوبر 2015)

من فضلك ما هى كلمة السر الخاصة بفك الضغط


----------

